# Making a live feed snow stake



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Have extra security cams that i want to be able to live view a snow stake. We have a garage that has a pretty flat roof which I already have cams wired to. What should i make the base out of? Wood/concrete/Ashpalt millings(which i have and can be compacted)? Can put a light on it if needed. Looking for some ideas


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Use one of those green metal barbed wire fence posts. They have a flange at the bottom that will keep it stable, and are sturdy and high enough to hold any camera or lights without blowing over.


----------

